# 1964 Leica m3 with 50 and 90



## KurtStevens (Aug 28, 2012)

How much do you think a combo like that would sell for? That is all the technical information I have on the gear, a Leica m3 paired with a 50mm and 90mm 2.8.

Thoughts? I haven't been able to get any serial numbers and I have tried ebay with no luck really.


----------



## CharlieB (Sep 11, 2012)

Condition really matters there.... from that age... if in "mint" condition, it would go for a whole lot. A real whole lot.
If it looks good, but the shutter maybe is burnt... a whole lot less.
Then there's viewfinder and lens clouding, viewfinder separation (common), fungus in the lenses (destroys the coatings then the glass), general wear tear scratches and dings. And, there's the ever present "vulcanite" coming off the outside (it gets very brittle and shrinks, splitting, coming off).

Condition is the key.... really, a proper appraisal is needed, by a reputable Leica expert (not some camera shop!)


----------



## EvilTed (Sep 11, 2012)

The bodies go for $800 and up.
Summicron 50 F/2 close focus lens is worth the most, probably $1000+ depending upon condition.

I looked at a 1957 model with the close focus "eyes", a 35mm Summaron and a 50 Summicron.
As Charlie mentions, you really need to get it serviced and appraised.
It could be very expensive junk.

Ken Rockwell has a couple of places he uses and recommends on the East and West Coast...

http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/repair.htm#gus

buyers guide too...

http://www.kenrockwell.com/leica/m3/buyers-guide.htm

HTH

ET


----------

